# second piece for '07



## Woodnknots (Jan 11, 2007)

I bought this piece of cherry burl some months ago, and have been waiting for the inspiration for what to do with it.  While not "exactly" what I envisioned, this final product works better than what I originally envisioned.  It's close to what I had in mind, just a minor change in shape.  I still need to finish the finish, but that will take place over the next week or so.  Comments/Critiques welcome!!
OH, since I know the question will inevitably be asked, it's about 7.5" tall.


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 11, 2007)

Nice work.


----------



## olsenla (Jan 11, 2007)

You did a great job on that.  Beautiful wood and a very nice form.

Larry


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 11, 2007)

Very nice.  Great shape and a beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 11, 2007)

I like it... a lot! Very pretty.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 11, 2007)

Dave,
Fantastic work... very artistic.. my wife is crazy about the natural edges on turnings.. very very nice.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 11, 2007)

All I have to say is........WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Penmonkey (Jan 12, 2007)

That is really beautiful!  Very nice!


----------



## johncrane (Jan 12, 2007)

great work Dave![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm saving a 12 pound manzanita burl for something like this, but since it's a ball-shape, it'll be fatter.  Very nice work.
Rob


----------



## Woodnknots (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />I'm saving a 12 pound manzanita burl for something like this, but since it's a ball-shape, it'll be fatter.  Very nice work.
> Rob


I've got a piece of Ramone burl I got from Darrick, I'm trying to build up the guts to turn it.  I've been trying to solidify in my mind what it will be before I actually turn it.  I've got an idea, but I haven't worked out all the technical kinks yet.


----------



## Brent (Jan 12, 2007)

It looks Great and with it being cherry a year from now it will look even better


----------



## bob393 (Jan 13, 2007)

Well done! Great shape. Nice wood!


----------



## NavyDiver (Jan 13, 2007)

That's a beautiful piece!


----------



## pete00 (Jan 13, 2007)

neat, pretty wood...


----------

